# 03 Acura MDX Touring - Brax build



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

"Something wicked this way comes...."

Equipment will be:

Alpine INE-S920HD
Brax Nox4-DSP for the front stage and processing
Brax Matrix M3CCP 3-way set
Brax Nox4 bridged to power the subs
Brax Matrix 10.1 subs (2)

It's beginning... the interior has been stripped out and wiring is being ran...

It's going to be a slow process but I'll continue to update this thread as the MDX progresses.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

sub'd


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

LOL.... !!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on some wonderful equipment. I just have one question and I'm really not trying to get into your business, but is this your everyday car? Just curious as to how you higher end guys doit when your everyday car is under the knife.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm interested in that 920. I'd love to hear your feedback on it when it gets installed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

Coppertone:
Yes, this is my daily driver... I still have the car seats in the rear seats for my boys... the third row seating has been removed as has the rear storage tray. From the second row seating forward the car is still basically together...

Notloudenuf:
The S920HD has been temporarily installed for about six months... so far I really like the features of the unit. I have toyed with the idea of going with a pure SQ headunit, ie a McIntosh or a DRZ9255... but the various features of the unit are keeping it installed for now. Once the entire system is installed I'll reassess the SQ unit or the possibility of going to the amps via optical.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck with your build.

-Brax Fan


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Jeremy, I'm happy to see your build starting to take shape.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Jeremy hurry up and get this thing done LOL!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

Guys... Just getting started... More pics will be posted...


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

sub gonna be nice man !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

The idea is to have a false floor with both Brax amps, Matrix passive filters and the pair of M10.1 subwoofers installed underneath. The rear area will look stock until cover panels are removed to showcase the system components.

The frontstage will also look OEM until covers are removed.... still working out the details on this...


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Curious for Pics also.... :thumbsup:


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

sub'd


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

SQ_MDX said:


> "Something wicked this way comes...."
> 
> Equipment will be:
> 
> ...


I am so happy to see you building rather than buying and selling


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks.... 
Power and Ground wiring is next up....

.... and then test fitting all the equipment in the back


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

Still working on the install guys... more to come once we get further along...

Promise I'll post some photos....


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just the equipment alone is worth the view.


----------



## xpacpal1x (Apr 10, 2012)

To the OP, FWIW, I've been tinkering with my 2003 MDX for years and have removed the entire interior on several occasions. I notice from your photo that it seems you haven't put down any "soundproofing". Do yourself a favor and put down a nice thick layer of Dynamat (I'm not brand loyal...use whatever brand you prefer). I always regretted not doing that the very first time I exposed the entire interior of my MDX. Results are debatable, but, in my opinion, it takes the road noise down a notch...you seem experienced at this, I wonder why you haven't done this on your previous install? On the first tear down of my MDX, I noticed the "factory" soundproofing and assumed I wouldn't be able to improve on that...as I said above...I finally put down a layer of aftermarket dampening (everywhere except the headliner and the firewall...and I regret not doing those areas) and was happy I did. Careful tire choice on this vehicle also helps minimize road noise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh yes... Soundproofing is being done.... 

In order for the false floor to look OEM... The third row seats were removed since they have never been used anyway...


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Pics? Pretty please


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

pics


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

As I said, going to be a slow build.... 

Pics will be posted as they are made


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jeremy has to go to his darkroom and develop pics....it takes time.....lol!


----------



## jimmys91 (Nov 28, 2009)

He worKs few doors down from me if any progress is made ill sneak a spy photo lol


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sub'd...great guy and stellar choice of products!

Really looking forward to seeing what you come up with Jeremy..

-I purchased SQ_MDX's last gorgeous set of Brax amps. Once my install is rolling Ill post up a build thread..


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks so much...!

I'm quite excited about the install as well, but as stated, it's going to be a slow go since my buddy and I are family guys and work full time day jobs...

But... patience will be rewarded... we have some very cool ideas on how to layout the cargo area as well as the a-pillars...


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking forward to following this build.



> it's going to be a slow go since my buddy and I are family guys and work full time day jobs...


Have the wives work on it during the day?


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great platform for the equipment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

The build is moving forward...
The subwoofer enclosure is taking shape along with the amplifier rack.

I'll post some pics later this week...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

yes!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

A little test fitting for the amps, passives and subwoofer enclosure...

Tell me your thoughts....


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Nice start


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks !

How's yours coming along ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

I bit of an update... fiber-glassing the subwoofer enclosure...

A little prep work for the subwoofer enclosure... and the final glassed enclosure bottom... with a little something extra mixed in for additional damping...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Is that into your wheel well? Or is it a seat pocket? Not familiar with those SUV's


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

That is where the completely useless third row seats sit.... They were pulled out, the space left was just perfect for a false floor install...

Should look stock once all covers are in place...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats what I thought was there. Hell yeah. Should be sweet


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

A little update...

Here's the passenger side door and it's treatment...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's an update on the Cargo area... 

At the top is where the two (2) Matrix 10.1 subwoofers will be mounted. Below is a 2 cubic foot sealed enclosure.

We are also test fitting the Brax Nox4-DSP and the Nox4 amplifiers as well as the massive passive filters... Still undecided if they will be used at this point... If they are not, then this space will house some fusing and wire distribution.

It will be a few weeks before work will resume... so, that's all for now... but it's getting very close to being powered up and then... SOUND....


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

perty


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks buddy.... We're getting there...


----------



## AcuraCl1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks really good, and I'm sure it will sound amazing when your done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Scott.... Long time !!!!

Call me sometime, we need to have lunch...


----------



## AcuraCl1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Jeremy it has been awhile. We need to have lunch. Alot of things have changed. I have gotten a new phone and new number. I will pm you my number.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I say ditch the passives unless you just want to leave them for looks not function.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

Point well taken....


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Guy, thanks so much for the kind words on the install both here in the thread and via PM... Much thanks !!

The install is really coming along and I want to thank my good buddy publicly for the hard work he is putting into my MDX... Our fellow forum member and MECA competitor, TSmith, is doing the install for me. He and I go WAY back to our USAC and IASCA days traveling to Greenville numerous times... and spending "countless" hours at Stereo One in Dickson, TN.... Thanks also needs to go out to Brad Eubanks at Stereo One... for putting up with us guys that hung out all day and most of the night at the shop...

Just wanted to make sure the DIYMA community knew who's doing the work and should be thanked... If you get the opportunity and you can appreciate the work he's putting into the MDX... please send TSmith a PM telling him your thoughts....

Thanks guys !


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

props to TSmith...

but props to you for the best use of 3rd row seats ever....


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks sydmonster.....

LOL... yeah the third row seat was pretty useless... much better to re-purpose that area this way....


----------



## reno.sa (Mar 11, 2012)

SQ_MDX said:


> A little test fitting for the amps, passives and subwoofer enclosure...
> 
> Tell me your thoughts....


WOW those X overs are HUGE!!!!!! :wreck:


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks good so far, I like what you are doing with the amprack/box area.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks so much.... More to come next week....


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

Cleanliness all the way around!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Camse2007.... 

It's really beginning to come together very nicely... If all goes according to plan... I'll be able to have full use of the hatch area while looking OEM... Then remove some carpet and a panel... full system to show off...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

OK guys... we have power... 

Both Nox amps are providing juice, the Matrix subs are now installed in the raw enclosure, the Matrix M6.1 midbass' are in the doors and the M1.1 tweeters are being moved around to determine the most effective location...


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Great job on install and layout. Tim was excited about it when I talked to him a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

You should talk to him now... He's driving the MDX back to me to meet for lunch... He's listening to it now...


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

It sounds great right out of the box. I can't wait to get more tuning time with it.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

good deal, your using one of the brax amps with built in dsp right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes sir, the amplifier basically has a six channel version of the Helix DSP built in.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like things are really coming together for you. Great to hear. Ill be in touch soon (I hope) about what we had talked about. Any updated pics?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll post some tomorrow....


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

No Pics, come on you know I'm a big Helix / Brax fan


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have to agree, I may have to come to your town and take them for you.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Where are the pics LOL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

LOL.... Guys, just been crazy busy... I'll try to post some tonight. 

Still a long way to go...


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SQ_MDX said:


> LOL.... Guys, just been crazy busy... I'll try to post some tonight.
> 
> Still a long way to go...


I think I might be done before you will lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

LOL... You just might be right !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's a few photos...

The Brax M6.1 midbass' are not solidly mounted in each door.

We're playing around with tweeter location... looking at a 2-way setup first and then the 3-way...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Those speakers as soo damn sexxy. Coming along well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks so much... slowly but being done right... lots of testing.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Any reason for the "not solid" mounting of the midbass? deliberate decoupling?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh it's mounted solid... There is an MDF mounting plate bolted to the doorframe. Then the door panel is mounted to that, then the M6.1 is mounted to the door.

Very solid...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok everyone.... A bit of an unfortunate update....

Earlier last week I received the word I "might" be laid off around the turn of the year... Not a warm and fuzzy feeling to say the least... 

So in the coming days, look for a sell off of my Brax equipment... All of it..... Amps, speaker set and subs...

Now this said, this build thread will continue... Just with some different equipment... Still very nice...


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that and prayerfully a new door will open very soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words.... Nothing has been set in stone yet... I just want to be prepared if the axe does fall...

One of the pitfalls of working for a small business...


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ouch, what a bummer. I hope you will come out on the good end of the deal either way.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nooooo, why is it that the good ones get punished, and these darn rappers continue to make great money. I hope that there is NO need for the selling of your gear. You've worked too hard and have come to far, but I respect what you are doing. Family first and foremost.


----------



## Parker986 (Nov 3, 2013)

SQ-MDX - I am considering the Alpine INE-S920HD unit that you put in your vehicle. Can you tell me how you feel the FM reception? 

More importantly, hope all your worries to not become reality.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

I actually like the S920 quite a bit.... No worries on FM reception as it tries to find HD channels first


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey hope your job is sparred. Nothing sucks more than walking on egg shells.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

bugger.... hope best for your situation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks so much for the kind words guys, much appreciated !!!

This particular build log is ending... Can't very well call it my Brax build any longer...

After the turn of the year, once thing get ironed out... I'll begin a new Build log with my alternate equipment...


Thanks and Best Wishes !


----------

